# Three Year old Killed by Falling Tree



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 16, 2011)

Three-year Old Dies After Being Struck By Falling Tree
A three-year-old boy was killed by a falling tree Friday morning at a West Flagler County home.

Flagler County Sheriff’s deputies responded to the home on County Road 304 around 9:55 a.m. Witnesses told deputies the toddler, Joseph Dimillo, was in his grandfather’s yard where his 12-year-old brother was attempting to cut down a dead tree that was about six-inches in diameter. The child apparently wandered into the area and was struck in the head by a branch when the tree fell.

Before deputies arrived at the scene, the toddler had already been transported by his grandfather to the intersection of County Road 304 and U.S. 1 where they were met by a Flagler County Ambulance. The child was transported to Halifax Hospital where he later died.

“This is a tragedy and our prayers are with this child’s family at this time,” said Flagler County Sheriff Donald W. Fleming. 
CrackerCoast


----------

